# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What would you guys expect from a WoW game hack and how much would you pay for it?

## dmitrox

I will be releasing a subscription based WoW hack within the next month or few months.

Definite Features:
Fly Hack
Speed Hack
No Collision (Move through Walls)
Wallhack
Teleportation

Possible Features:
Decreased Global Cooldown
Decreased Cast Time
Invincible to Damage
Invincible to Roots/Snares


Probably not Possible but maybe (5% chance):
Item Dupe

What I want from you guys is a estimate of the price you will be willing to pay for it per month. I will try to keep the amount of subscribers low since I am the only one working on this and I would like to avoid patch warfare with Blizzard.

----------


## leviathan666

IF someone made a hack that did iItem Dupe you could sell it for thousands per month because you could you could use it to essentially print money.
Same goes for Invincible to Damage when it comes to soloing current content.

As for a lot of the other features you mentioned they already exist and most are available for free if you look hard enough.

----------


## CreativeXtent

$15 a month at lest for that list

----------


## phantom325

With the definite features: $20
With the possible features: $50+ EASY (invincible to damage = solo all mythic raid bosses for example)

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> With the definite features: $20
> With the possible features: $50+ EASY (invincible to damage = solo all mythic raid bosses for example)


This. I look forward to your release.

----------


## sed-

i would like to see if this is the real deal or not  :Wink:

----------


## Augury13

> i would like to see if this is the real deal or not


i'd also like to see. seeing how most of these require exact methods to do to even do each of them. But definitely would be interested in using this with proper proof (:

----------


## jimmyamd

if you could be invincible to damage, you would make millions a day in gold and loads of real money but not sure how you will make a hack like that.

----------


## Devanh

Teleportation
would like to see that happening after the last fix

----------


## Feirunex

I would go 50$ for dat Possible Features, I have always dreamed of having one man

----------


## goregon111

$40-50 would be acceptable; however, that is WITH the possible features included. As for item duping, the price would be significantly increased.

----------


## aim46

I would assume each feature could be turned off and on individually. With the Invincible to Damage feature alone I'd be willing to pay $75 a month easily. You could essentially run people through 8/8 Gold CM for $100 a piece and make 10 fold that price. The real question is how detectable it is, obviously you'd have to use it in instances(dungeons/raids) and where no one else is around.

----------


## viperas

A must feature should be that your hack should not be injectable, making harder to detect,first of all you should focus on your client's safety, because if you`ll get 2-3 clients, and then in 2-3 days they will get a banhammer, no one will buy your hack, focus on making it hard to detect, best feature for a hack is something related to gold or solo farming heroics/mytical. anyone would pay enough for these features! Good luck with your hack!

----------


## Arazane

With the possible features I would pay ALOT for that. Similar to the ones above.

----------


## advanta

> I will be releasing a subscription based WoW hack within the next month or few months.
> 
> Definite Features:
> Fly Hack
> Speed Hack
> No Collision (Move through Walls)
> Wallhack
> Teleportation
> 
> ...


When I have used such methods in the past, whether exploits or hacks, there have been some important limitations to these things. You tend to find out what those limtations are only after purchasing. In the absence of that information I couldn't give you a reasonable price.

If there were truly no limitations then potentially it has a commercial value of several thousand dollars. Your problem is that people don't really know what they are going unless they have previosu experience with your products. I would do a giveaway of something which illustrates your programs power without doing anything gamebreaking, to establish your cred, then charge 2K for the full program.

----------


## D3Boost

Have a hard time believing something of this magnitude happening, certainly being undetected or at least "hard" to detect.

Most if not everyone will base their price on the (Invincible to damage) & (Item dupe). The rest of the hacks can be googled frankly. But yeah, Item dupe is essentially printing money, I'm sure people will easily pay *$1,000+* for that alone - of course as long as it doesn't get detected instantly.

Good luck.

----------


## advanta

> Have a hard time believing something of this magnitude happening, certainly being undetected or at least "hard" to detect.
> 
> Most if not everyone will base their price on the (Invincible to damage) & (Item dupe). The rest of the hacks can be googled frankly. But yeah, Item dupe is essentially printing money, I'm sure people will easily pay *$1,000+* for that alone - of course as long as it doesn't get detected instantly.
> 
> Good luck.


The items would have to be saleable for a reasonably high value for a dupe to be useful. RAOV released a dupe where you could clone bottles of wine-it was fun and you could bot it for 500G an hour or something. But, they obviously wouldn't have released it if it was like money printing. There's actually an obscure inscription item which costs less to make than vendor, but the hourly earnings would be even less than with the wine dupe. The profits have to exceed profits from botting and other high income/low labour activites.

If you could do mounts then probably that's enough to charge thousands of dollars for.

----------


## D3Boost

> The items would have to be saleable for a reasonably high value for a dupe to be useful. RAOV released a dupe where you could clone bottles of wine-it was fun and you could bot it for 500G an hour or something. But, they obviously wouldn't have released it if it was like money printing. There's actually an obscure inscription item which costs less to make than vendor, but the hourly earnings would be even less than with the wine dupe. The profits have to exceed profits from botting and other high income/low labour activites.
> 
> If you could do mounts then probably that's enough to charge thousands of dollars for.


Yeah by Item dupe I meant duping mounts / BoEs, etc.. - otherwise I can't think of anything else being worth duping that will yield a high gold / hour.

----------


## Xecis

> Yeah by Item dupe I meant duping mounts / BoEs, etc.. - otherwise I can't think of anything else being worth duping that will yield a high gold / hour.


You can't? I can think of several. 

- Moneybrau
- fortune cards
- Lockbox

ect ect..

All of which have been abused through dupes, and the list goes on and on. There are many items worth duping, but the trick is how? I'd keep a more optimistic mind if I were you, you'd be surprised of what has been possible or what currently is still.

----------


## D3Boost

> You can't? I can think of several. 
> 
> - Moneybrau
> - fortune cards
> - Lockbox
> 
> ect ect..
> 
> All of which have been abused through dupes, and the list goes on and on. There are many items worth duping, but the trick is how? I'd keep a more optimistic mind if I were you, you'd be surprised of what has been possible or what currently is still.


The amount of fortune cards or lockboxes you'd have to dupe to get a half-decent gold / hour would be enormous - I'd be very surprised if it went unnoticed.

----------


## Thy_Warden

The ability to enable use of basic to somewhat moderate gm commands on a lowly toon would be like a dream come through.
The ability to teleport from map ID to another Map ID instead of just within the map you are on, i.e. Eastern Kingdom to Outland or Kalimdor.
Ability to track a sole player in game, regardless of faction.
Ability to change flags either server/client side to heal/harm opposite and or same faction, or both.

A wish list that will never come through, but one can think big lol

----------


## sed-

> The amount of fortune cards or lockboxes you'd have to dupe to get a half-decent gold / hour would be enormous - I'd be very surprised if it went unnoticed.


fortune cards dupe generated 30-50k gold an hour. ofc it was all rng so thats why it fluctuated between 30-50

----------


## bestBotter

With the definite features: $15
With the possible features: $45+ For sure

----------


## HardyBang

What do you mean goregon111 ??

----------

